# top end performance



## dave12285 (Feb 11, 2004)

My has has plently of tq (dynoed at a little under 300 to the wheels) but i need more top end power, it seems to flatten out at the higher rpm's. If anyone has any suggestions short of a supercharger please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

You can get intake manifold upgrade of an older E39.


----------



## dave12285 (Feb 11, 2004)

i don't quite understand. The older e39's had better flowing manifolds and they're bolt up? Wouldn't it be better to get the dinan one if i was to do a manifold?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

dave12285 said:


> i don't quite understand. The older e39's had better flowing manifolds and they're bolt up? Wouldn't it be better to get the dinan one if i was to do a manifold?


Dinan acutally take manifolds of older E39's, cleans them and sells them to the new ones... there was a topic descussing the intake manifolds for some reason the older version E39's have better flowing maniflods... I think its because of OBDII if Im not mistaking.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I think it's the pre 9/98 models that have larger runers on the intake manifold and larger mass airlfow meters along with larger throttle bodys.

Get an older manifold and have it ported an polished and installed. Then contact the powerchip group either directly or through Brad or Gary @ Evo sport and get their software installed.

You may also want to go with a more straight through exhaust system and lose the resonator.


----------



## dave12285 (Feb 11, 2004)

wow thanks for the info. So i can pick up an old manifold and slap it on there after some p&p ing. How does evo sports software compare to dinan's stage 2 (what i have now). thanks again guys.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

The dinan software is nice and works the way it supposed to but, it is not aggressive as the powerchip groups. The people on the M5board.com swear by it. :thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

humanoid said:


> I think it's the pre 9/98 models that have larger runers on the intake manifold and larger mass airlfow meters along with larger throttle bodys.


It's the intake from any 4.4L V8- The E32 (740) E34 (540) and E39 540 up to 09/98. I picked mine off a junkpile for nearly nothing.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Does it make a significant difference if you change the intake manifold of that of a older model and do you need software upgrade.... You do loose low end torque right?


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

bmw540i said:


> Does it make a significant difference if you change the intake manifold of that of a older model and do you need software upgrade.... You do loose low end torque right?


anything worth while needs software. Dinan has the s/w but you'll need the S/N off their part in order to get it, so buying an old intake mani wont get it for you. If you do this mod with out a T-body, MAF or CAI mod then you are wasting your money. This mod is usually done to SCed cars. By itself you wont notice much, but you will be able to pull all the way to red line.


----------



## dave12285 (Feb 11, 2004)

jzdinan540i said:


> anything worth while needs software. Dinan has the s/w but you'll need the S/N off their part in order to get it, so buying an old intake mani wont get it for you. If you do this mod with out a T-body, MAF or CAI mod then you are wasting your money. This mod is usually done to SCed cars. By itself you wont notice much, but you will be able to pull all the way to red line.


Well as you can see by my sig, my car is not really stock. I'm missing the air flow meters but that's about it. Would it be worth MY while? The reason i'm asking is because after about 3-3500 rpm the car seems to flatten out. Would this mod somewhat solve my problem?


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I noticed a huge increase with my perf mods that include the CAI, MAF, Tbody, Intake Manifold, software and exhaust. 

Your sig list shows software and I think the CAI for your perf mods. The tbody and maf alone will leave you with the intake manifold being the bottle neck. I think this was mentioned earlier in the post. 

Your engine flattening out at 3500 rpms doesn't sound right to me. It should pull to redline. There may be an issue with clogged cats etc...maybe someone else will elaborate on this.


----------



## dave12285 (Feb 11, 2004)

humanoid said:


> I noticed a huge increase with my perf mods that include the CAI, MAF, Tbody, Intake Manifold, software and exhaust.
> 
> Your sig list shows software and I think the CAI for your perf mods. The tbody and maf alone will leave you with the intake manifold being the bottle neck. I think this was mentioned earlier in the post.
> 
> Your engine flattening out at 3500 rpms doesn't sound right to me. It should pull to redline. There may be an issue with clogged cats etc...maybe someone else will elaborate on this.


well i have the intake, chip, removed resonators, and exhaust with three inch piping. I might be exaggerating about the 3500 rpm thing but the power deff does flatten out. i was planning on doing the manifold, air flow meters, and the stage 5 software at the same time. Would that be a good improvment from where i am now?


----------

